# Pacers VS Magic 10/29/2013



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm don't think I've even seen anyone mention this game when talking about opening night.

Starts in 25 minutes. Excited to see how the Pacers start the season, and see Oladipo in action.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Going to miss this game completed because of school. Was interested in watching it, too. Want to see how Hibbert/George play after the offseason. Expecting big things from them. Also want to see how Scola looks as I didn't watch them in preseason. 

Also excited to see Oladipo and Vucevic for Orlando. Fully expecting an easy Pacers win, though.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'll be watching the first half hour and then have to go for my first organized men's league game since I hurt my knee, and then my back, about two years ago. R-star, you have a job to do: decide if Oladipo is any good. I have no idea how I feel about him yet.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I will be doing a detailed player analysis on this game to launch my new blog. Stay tuned.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I will be doing a detailed player analysis on this game to launch my new blog. Stay tuned.


Cool. Sounds interesting.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I'll be watching the first half hour and then have to go for my first organized men's league game since I hurt my knee, and then my back, about two years ago. R-star, you have a job to do: decide if Oladipo is any good. I have no idea how I feel about him yet.


He just checked in. Indy fans gave him a standing ovation.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

George is on Oladipo, so he isn't getting an easy pass in his first game.

First play by Oladipo he goes to the top of the 3 point line, George sags off to double in the paint, and Oladipo gets it and drills a dagger in Paul's face.

Next play by Oladipo he tries to muscle past Hill for a possible dunk, and George pops up from nowhere with one of those from behind Lebron blocks.

They're both so athletic that is an enjoyable matchup. 


Hibbert with 12 rebounds in the first...... first quarter. Hes just bullying Orlando around right now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Lance looking sick out there.

And its only been preseason and 1 quarter of regular season play so far, but I hate Luis Scola.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Hibbert with 12 rebounds in the first...... first quarter. Hes just bullying Orlando around right now.


:eek8:

Canada's Andrew Nicholson is keep the Magic in the game.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> And its only been preseason and 1 quarter of regular season play so far, but I hate Luis Scola.


Scola has not been good for a few years, main reason the Rockets had no problems with cutting him.


----------



## Roturn (Apr 18, 2012)

Nicholson with a huge game so far. 18 points with 8/9. 

Orlando keeping it close while the Pacers are still to find last years defence.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This Nicholson kid is killing us. Luckily hes subbed out with 2 fouls right now.


----------



## Roturn (Apr 18, 2012)

Hibbert almost a rebound/minute and almost as many as the whole Magic team. 
This plus 4 blocks already. 

Some nice performances so far and a very surprising 4 point lead for Orlando at half time.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not surprised the Magic are up knowing this Pacers team. As soon as Hibbert and George came out the lead went away. That Nicholson guy abused Scola, and outside of Stevenson we couldn't find any secondary offense. 

When the starters finally did come back in they lost the flow of on offense. The last play before the end of the 2nd was a good example. Hill sets up a play for George with the clock winding down, and George just passes it right back. Hill ends up taking a contested 3 with no time left on the clock. 

They're just so bad offensively.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

George looks like he banged his wrist a couple times. Hopefully its nothing serious.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

For some odd reason Orlando has left Nicholson on the bench the whole second half so far.

It boggles my mind.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Where the **** is Tobias


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ATLien said:


> Where the **** is Tobias


Injured supposedly. Not sure with what or for how long though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Oladipo's been blocked by George, super blocked by Mahinmi, and hes still attacking the rim fearlessly. 

I like this kid a lot.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks to whoever texted Scola that I thought he sucked. 

He took it to heart and has picked his game up in the second.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Didn't watch the game, but judging by the box score, Paul George had a great game, Roy Hibbert was a monster on the boards but needs more touches, and Lance Stephenson carried over his play from the playoffs - correct?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> George is on Oladipo, so he isn't getting an easy pass in his first game.
> 
> First play by Oladipo he goes to the top of the 3 point line, George sags off to double in the paint, and Oladipo gets it and drills a dagger in Paul's face.
> 
> ...


So he looks like he's got promise.


----------



## Roturn (Apr 18, 2012)

Deserved win. 
Was too tired for the last quarter yesterday as it was far after midnight here.  

So watched the rest right now and luckily I did so as the 4th quarter had some highlights.

Oladipo probably wanted a bit too much in that last but then again you sometimes need to try and try and try. 
And 2 monster blocks against him in his debut is also an experience. 
Looking forward to follow him this year.

Are there any news about Hibbert? He looked solid after his knee issue but haven`t read if he is okay?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Next play by Oladipo he tries to muscle past Hill for a possible dunk, and George pops up from nowhere with one of those from behind Lebron blocks.


That was CLEARLY a goaltend.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I think we know why Stephenson should start.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> That was CLEARLY a goaltend.


You're crazy.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> You're crazy.


Ha ha. This time, I can prove it. Video proof will soon follow.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

What do you think now? Clearly hit the glass before the "block".


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Are you not allowed to hit it once its touched the backboard? Because the ball wasn't in a downward motion.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RWE wins this battle.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Are you not allowed to hit it once its touched the backboard? Because the ball wasn't in a downward motion.


Did you really not know this rule? Once the ball touches the backboard, a player isn't allowed to touch it or it's goaltending.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It was a tend. No doubt.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Next week...R-Star: are you not allowed to double dribble?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Half of Lebrons blocks are the exact same block. It touches the backboard and he pins it back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Half of Lebrons blocks are the exact same block. It touches the backboard and he pins it back.


Technically, any of them he does like that are goaltending. But when it's happening at game speed, it's hard to tell if it hits backboard first.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Never knew that. As far as I knew it was if the ball was in a downward motion, or if the ball touched the rim.

Touching the backboard and being nowhere near the rim or the possibility of heading towards the rim? Never heard of it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It's perfectly fine to pin the ball against the glass. It is not fine for the ball to contact the backboard first and then to get pinned against it. Also, I don't think half of Lebron's blocks hit the backboard first.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> It's perfectly fine to pin the ball against the glass. It is not fine for the ball to contact the backboard first and then to get pinned against it. Also, I don't think half of Lebron's blocks hit the backboard first.


They do. So shut up.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Also, how was this flop called a flagrant foul?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Also, how was this flop called a flagrant foul?
> 
> OrlandoJohnsonFlopFlagrant - YouTube


Meh... Wasn't a flagrant, wasn't a flop.

I love how on any of these video's they slow it right down when the contact is made. Of course that makes it look like a flop.

I watched the game and the 5 minutes of replay they did while the refs consulted. It was a hard foul, but I don't think Vucevic was trying to hurt him by any means.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think Vucevic knew Johnson was there. I still agree that it was a foul, but calling it a flagrant is a little crazy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Where's the game thread for today's game?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Where's the game thread for today's game?


KK's got it bro.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I thought that was a flop too...the guy grazed him, but it is not much force and there was no force in the direction in which the guy dove. You walk down a crowded street and twenty people will make more contact with you than that.


----------

